# Linker Problem mit Visual Studio 6.0



## Tapio Bearking (2 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich entwerfe (ich verzichte aus gegebenem Anlass auf "programmier" und "entwickel") eine kleine Testapplikation mit Visual Studio 6.0.
Beim Zusammenlinken des Progrämmchens habe ich öffter das Problem, das VS6 im Linker hängen bleibt und nicht mehr weiter macht. Ich kann den Linkervorgang auch nicht abbrechen, außer ich kille die ganze Entwicklungsumgebung, was aber auch nervt, wenn man es 10/15 mal machen muss.
Hat jemand von euch das Problem schon mal gehabt?
Wie kann man es beheben?

Grüße
Tapio


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juli 2008)

Ich arbeite auch mit dem VS6. So ein Verhalten kenne ich nicht. Schon einmal eine Reparaturinstallation versucht? Oder dem Processexplorer von sysinternals? Vielleicht gibt der Hinweise, wo es klemmt.


----------



## Tapio Bearking (2 Juli 2008)

Ich hab das Verhalten auch erst auf dem Rechner beobachtet und schon viele Male vorher mit dem VS gearbeitet.
Mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo eine Installations CD bekomme um ein Repair zu machen.
Danke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juli 2008)

Vielleicht ist aber auch eine andere Applikation die Ursache für den Hänger :?:


----------



## Tapio Bearking (3 Juli 2008)

Dann wäre sie zumindest nicht im Taskmanager. Aber wer weiß, was Windows im Hintergrund treibt.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

Tapio Bearking schrieb:


> Dann wäre sie zumindest nicht im Taskmanager. Aber wer weiß, was Windows im Hintergrund treibt.



nicht nur anwendungen, auch prozesse sind hier entscheidend  ...da sollte mehr laufen als nur das visual studio, mindestens explorer.exe und ein bißchen system-kleinkram


----------



## Tapio Bearking (3 Juli 2008)

Schon klar


----------

